# Husband trying to embarrass me...LOL



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I went out to take care of the goaties in my PJ's a few mornings ago and my husband just had to run outside with the camera and take my pic when I was filling water buckets...my robe had pieces of hay all over it too... :ROFL:

He thought I would be too embarrassed to post it on here...well, think again! LOL! There's no shame in my game!



















If any of you have some funny pics of similar situations I'd love to see 'em! :greengrin:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

You are adorable!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I always feed in my night clothes! 

No pictures that I know of though 

and you are real cute


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks, both of you...  

Stacey--glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

hahahah! You are brave! That's great! And you look so comfy!
I have one somewhere taken about 15yrs ago in a dress & high heels in the turkey pen. Cant remember where we had been but hubby had on a suit so we took pics holding baby turkeys. Its not on digi tho.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is great. YEP we feed in the PJ's every morning. :ROFL: I think the animals would wonder if I was dressed what was going on.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey that looks like a skinny, pretty me! You look great even in your P.J's..........is there any other way to do morning feedings :shrug: !


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

nancy d said:


> I have one somewhere taken about 15yrs ago in a dress & high heels in the turkey pen. Cant remember where we had been but hubby had on a suit so we took pics holding baby turkeys.


Now _that_ I would like to see! :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

cdtrum said:


> is there any other way to do morning feedings !


Apparently not, going by the responses so far! LOL! Here, and I thought it was just me! :slapfloor:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I do...sometimes. I used to do it a lot when I was younger! Lol! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you look so cute and comfy.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Nothing like flannel pants tucked into muck boots!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

My neighbors would have reported a bear in the area if they would have seen me run out in my birthday suit a while back to save a screaming kid that had stuck its head through the fence and was being shocked by the hot wire! I was takin' a shower and heard Mongo raising Caine! He doesn't fuss unless something is going on in the pasture with the goats. Hey, I was worried about protecting my goats, not the fashion sense of Ms. Guidry over across my pasture! :shocked: Besides, why wasn't she mindin' her own bidnez!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

sealawyer said:


> My neighbors would have reported a bear in the area if they would have seen me run out in my birthday suit a while back to save a screaming kid that had stuck its head through the fence and was being shocked by the hot wire! I was takin' a shower and heard Mongo raising Caine! He doesn't fuss unless something is going on in the pasture with the goats. Hey, I was worried about protecting my goats, not the fashion sense of Ms. Guidry over across my pasture! Besides, why wasn't she mindin' her own bidnez!


LOL! :ROFL:

Well, I'm sure you're the goat's hero...and as for Ms. Guidry...she sure got a good show--it was cheaper than payperview and probably almost as entertaining!


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh Fred, you crack me up :ROFL: 

FRF, I could only WISH to look that good in the morning, even without my jammies, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

that's so funny Fred...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

grandmajo said:


> FRF, I could only WISH to look that good in the morning, even without my jammies, lol.


Thanks  That's one of the good things about being 24 years old...my time will come, though, that I long for the days when things were so effortless...


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ahhh......but with the age will come the realization that you are what you are. You'll grow comfortable with the wrinkles, and grey hair can always be colored. And when your first grandchild calls you grandma and throws her little arms around you for a big hug, you'll find that none of the other stuff is really all that important.

Plus you don't get carded anymore! lol


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Ms. Guidry is a nice lady with a good sense of humor! She refers to my goats as my little "tax write-offs".

FRF, you still have a whole lifetime of Goat Gaffs to tell us about, so keep your sense of humor and resume with turning lemons into lemon zest! 

Be at peace and keep smilin', it makes folks wonder what you find so amusing!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

FRF...You're cute!

I also feed and milk in my jammies, don't have my hair brushed and most times I'm barefoot too.......now I do have just 1 neighbor and they aren't up at 4 30 in the am so I think I'm "safe"! lol


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

grandmajo said:


> Plus you don't get carded anymore! lol


LOL! Too bad I don't drink :shrug:

Oh man, Liz, If I had to get up that early I'd be feeding in my jammies everyday too!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Everyone is right; your flipping adorable!!

I know I haven't been on much, but just wanted to let you know, I'm still waiting for that demo! I listen to those three songs you put up every so often and wonder about it. Lol.


----------

